# Pot scrubbers in HOB?



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm just wondering if Pot Scrubbers can be used in an HOB as both mechanical and bio filtration media? I know they are good for bio, but how well do they filter mechanically?

I have a Top Fin HOB filter that came in the kit with my 55g tank I bought years ago. The filter isn't being used, but I still have it. What I need is a filter for my 30g tank which will first be used as a growout for juvie mbuna, and then lightly stocked with some small danios (glofish) and my syno catfish. I think this filter would be suffiecient for the tank in terms of flow rate, but I really don't like the stock default media. It uses 2 small, large pore sponges (they don't look they would do much mechanical filtering on their own...) in conjunction with carbon inserts (looks like these are intended to do most of the mechanical filtering while the large pore sponges really only appear to be useful for holding bacteria) - configuration is similar to the emporer HOBs with the inlet in the center and a spillway on either side. What I want to do is just cram the filter full of pot scrubbers instead of using the intended media. Will this be sufficient for mechanical filtration? Won't know until I try?

Thanks.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i think you're asking about scotch brite pads, not pot scrubbers (the pot scrubbers i think about are the lose woven plastic scrubbers, way too coarse for mechanical)


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

im guessing by pot scrubers you mean the green pads. the problem with alot of dish cleaning things is there treated with stuff to keep them dry during shipping, but the plane green scrubers are usaly dry when you buy them so i would think they would be ok. i would probly rinse the **** out of them just to be safe and then try it on cheap dirty fish like feeders or something just see how it works


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I actually did mean the woven plastic pot scubbers often used for bio media in sumps. Wouldn't work well enough even in a lightly stocked tank?

I think with the scotch pads, I'd be worried they'd restrict flow too much and most of the flow would just bypass the pads over top.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

everything would flow through it. it's not about the amount or debris, it's the size of debris

and other have used the green scotch brite pads in emp 400's that i know of


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright, found a suitable media (I think).

Its giant eagle brand Clean Promise all purpose cleaning pad. Its a yellow sponge wrapped in a sort of plastic mesh. There is a scotch brite brand thats similar and was sold in packs of three. They were 99 cents each, and it took 12 - 6 in each side of the filter and they fit in perfectly like they were made for the pump. Only thing is to hope they don't restrict flow too much. I should find out later when I fill my tank and start it cycling.

I'll post some pics later and let you know how it works with the filter running.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

make sure you read the specs, hope they don't have chemicals


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

here's the pics:


















No chemicals, just a plain ol' sponge. I'll rinse them well though, and try out some guppy. the green scotch pads had metal in them and could rust. There were some more expensive non-rusting brand, but they were smaller and I would have needed some ingenuity to make them fit securely. These are the perfect size to hold themselves in by friction. :thumb:


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Well they didn't work. Restricted too much flow so that water just spilled out over the inlet chamber. Back to the drawing board tomorrow...

I'll try the green scotch pads next. Any other suggestions though?


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

try taking some out if you havent already it looks a bit too many pads in there do 3 instead of 6. Let us know if it works and where you picked those up.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I`ll add to the ,be careful what you try out, group.
Really easy, when looking at alternative media, to end up with a bad result.
Just keep in mind where the bulk of this stuff comes from.
These are the same people who sent us toys covered in lead based paint for our kids to play with and killed their own children with tainted milk..
The only way "scrubbies" could do a decent job of removing debris would be with a bunch of it. If you ran your water trough a foot of it, it would trap quite a bit of debris, but still not all of it.
********
With a HOB you are confined to only so much space available, so you have to compromise your flow against filtration against size.
Best use of the space I have found is the Scotch-Brite, 6X9 inch pads. With your HOB, 4 pads would probably slip right into the cartridge slots. If you wanted a bit of added filtration, some quilt batting could be placed in between the 2 pads, per side.
Good luck on your hunt.
Be careful.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

bertolli said:


> try taking some out if you havent already it looks a bit too many pads in there do 3 instead of 6. Let us know if it works and where you picked those up.


Well the problem is, I need a tight fit or else all the water bypasses the media. But if the media is too restrictive, the flow has no incentive to go through it anyways because it can just spill out the middle where the intake is where there is no restriction. Anyways, I did try it with one sponge, and it still restricted enough flow to force the water to spill out the middle. In a different system AKA a system where pressure can actually build up on the back side these would probably do a wonderful job filtering, but with this particular HOB, there can't be much restriction or the water just spills out the middle. I figured I'd be in trouble anyways when I was rinsing them in the sink and even with the faucet at basically a trickle, the water would rather flow around the outside of the sponge rather than drop straight through it.

Kaiser, thanks for the advice. Glad you chimed in because you always seem to come up with the most unique soloutions. Those scotch bright brand pads have metal in them. Is that something I should worry about? I can get a different brand thats labeled "no rust" for a few cents more apiece so I'll probably get those anyways just to be safe. I am being careful, but I'm more concerned with being thrifty at the moment. I won't bet $100's of dollars of fish on it unless I'm sure its safe first. I'm not trying to get crystal clear water here either. Ultimately, this tank will be lightly stocked with danios, and with the lower flow rate and deadspots in the thank, I'm guessing I'll be most of the mechanical filtration with the syphon cleaning the sand once a week anyways >_>


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

If I remember correctly the Top Fin filters use the same media as the Emp HOBs. If you look on ebay you should be able to find the plastic housings (the ones that hold the carbon) the EMPs come with for a song. Fill those with pillow batting and you'll get some very clean water.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

codenametorch said:


> If I remember correctly the Top Fin filters use the same media as the Emp HOBs. If you look on ebay you should be able to find the plastic housings (the ones that hold the carbon) the EMPs come with for a song. Fill those with pillow batting and you'll get some very clean water.


Thanks for the tip, I'll look into that. Then I can just use the original bio sponges from the top fin as well. and I should be good to go.

I'll have to check on the sizes though because this top fin 60 is at least 5-8 years old so the design may have changes since then.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok so I went with the green scotch pads. I cut them wide enough to fit into the media slot, and I had to hot glue a couple piece to get the correct depth, but the water can flow through it without spilling out by the inlet tube. I'm also using the stock sponges that came with the filter (its the black spong in the pics above) as the bio media. Now I just need to get it seeded and cycled. Pics later this weekend.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

These are the ones I use.
Might be a hassle to find.
bulldogg showed the way, a while back, and I have been using them ever since.
I know they are at Sam`s club and have seen them at HD also.
At 6X9 size, you wouldn`t need to do any hot melt work.
My HOB have bio wheels, with them and all my decor, I don`t need any added bio media in the slots. If I didn`t have the wheels I would use the pad in the front slot as my, out of tank bacterial condo, with the back slot being the primary muck grabber.
These things are an awsome addition to most anyones list of media.
When I ran my canisters, I cut them to fit in the baskets. In a sump, they were spred under the quilt batting, in my drip tray. For most all HOB, they can be cut to fit the slots.
The downside is they can be a pain to find, and I need to keep them well away from my wife, or she will use them to srub the pots-n-pans...Sheeessh..what a waste.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

codenametorch said:


> If I remember correctly the Top Fin filters use the same media as the Emp HOBs. If you look on ebay you should be able to find the plastic housings (the ones that hold the carbon) the EMPs come with for a song. Fill those with pillow batting and you'll get some very clean water.


i think it uses tetra media, at least my old one did

if you don't want to use the scotch brite pads, drfostersmith has the open clamshells that you can slip a sheet of quilt batting into i think you need to get the ones made for whisper filters

the kit is like 4.99 for a 4 pack, it comes with a reusable clamshell and sponge, and disposable floss/carbon packs


----------

